# Hermann Goetz - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat Major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR Werner 
Andreas Albert, conductor


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I gave this work an ‘Excellent’. Perhaps, a bit of an exaggeration. Maybe Very Good would have been more accurate, but I love the work, particularly the Adagio (starts at 7:05).

It has special meaning for me since it is the epitome of one of the many 19th century works that was sadly long forgotten, if it was ever known to any extent. Goetz died at only 36. This work was essentially submitted as part of an educational examination and afaik never was performed publicly at the time. The Piano Concerto #2 was composed as a work to be performed publicly and is an even better work. I can only imagine what he would have composed if he had lived longer.

For an early composition, this concerto is creatively original. Goetz is not following another composer’s trend. Listen to the sequence at 10:50. Just beautiful!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Goetz...now there's a long-forgotten composer. This concerto is sure fun to listen to, and much be a hoot for the soloist, but it's just one of thousands written in the 19th c that was of its time and couldn't survive, at least in the concert hall. I like it, and I like his symphony in F quite a bit more. He was thought of quite highly in his lifetime, but soon faded from view. Definitely worthy of revival on disk.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think it's a good romantic piano concerto, but it didn't really "click" with me. I didn't know it previously, so perhaps I should listen to it again in other recordings. For now, I rate it as a 6.5 out of 10 in terms of how much I enjoy it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I also voted "good". I enjoyed each movement and wouldn't mind hearing the work again in the near future.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

It's great. But now I am listening to the St. Saens' 5th, and I am in heaven!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Not so good and not do bad, I di hear better concertos , I do own Volker Barnfield (piano)


----------

